#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  القبض على شباب سعوديين بتهم مغازلة الفتيات والاستماع للموسيقى

## رويتر

السلطات السعودية تحقق مع 57 شابا سعويدا يتهمة مغازلة الفيتات والاستماع للموسيقى بصوت عال واردتاء ملابس غير لائقة.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## ابن البلد

> السلطات السعودية تحقق مع 57 شابا سعويدا يتهمة مغازلة الفيتات والاستماع للموسيقى بصوت عال واردتاء ملابس غير لائقة.
> 
> أقرأ المزيد...
> 
> نقلا عن موقع ال BBC


هل هذه خطوة فعليه نحو التصحيح ؟

----------


## ابن البلد

الخبر كاملا

بدأت السلطات القضائية في السعودية تحقيقا مع 57 شابا سعوديا قبض عليهم الخميس بتهمة معاكسة فتيات في مراكز للتسوق في مدينة مكة. 

وقد وجه للشباب تهم ارتداء ملابس غير لائقة والاستماع الى موسيقى صاخبة والقيام بالرقص من اجل جذب انتباه الفتيات، وفقا لما اوردته صحيفة الجازيت السعودية. 

وقد القي القبض عليهم بناء على طلب من هيئة الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وهي الشرطة الدينية في المملكة او ما يعرف بالمطوعين. 

وفي وقت مبكر من الشهر فرضت السلطات السعودية حظرا على بيع الزهور الحمراء والرموز الاخرى التي استخدمت في العديد من الدول للاحتفال بعيد الحب " فالنتين". 

ويعود المنع جزئيا الى ان المهرجان ينظر اليه على انه يشجع العلاقات بين الجنسين خارج الاطار الشرعي للزواج وهو ما يعاقب عليه القانون السعودي. 

وذكرت الجازيت نقلا عن المطوعين انهم تلقوا تقارير بمثل هذه " السلوكيات السيئة في عدد من مراكز التسوق في مدينة مكة المكرمة. 

واضافت الصحيفة ان آباء بعض من هؤلاء الشباب دافعوا عن تصرفاتهم مشيرين انهم يلتقون بشكل معتاد في ايام العطلات الاسبوعية من اجل المرح دون ان تخرج سلوكياتهم عن القوانين الحاكمة للفصل بين الجنسين التي تعتنقها المملكة.

----------

